# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Экранная лупа:увеличение заданной области экрана

## xmandm

Помогите плиз найти прогу по сути экранную лупу,но которой можно задать участок экрана для увеличения,а то все экранные лупу привязаны к курсору мыши,или увеличиваю весь экран...

----------


## Cheechako

> ...задать участок экрана для увеличения...


В принципе, у nVidia в _Desktop Management_'е есть такая опция, но не уверен, что это удобно (или не совсем представляю желаемое :confused:).

----------


## xmandm

> В принципе, у nVidia в Desktop Management'е есть такая опция


Чет я не нашел такой опции (( или я не там смотрел и Desktop Management надо отдельно качать?

----------


## Cheechako

> ...не нашел такой опции...


Люблю древние версии :)
Clipboard00.jpg

----------


## xmandm

Блин nview вместе с дравами не ставится а при ручной установке пишит что семерка  не поддерживает о0   


Кароч тема по прежнему актуальна(((

----------


## Cheechako

> тема по прежнему актуальна...


Google рекомендует :)
"_NVIDIA nView Desktop Manager On Windows 7_"

Дополнительно: "http://forum.oszone.net/post-1565077.html" / "http://forum.nvworld.ru/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=20975"
На сайте nVidia подтверждается, что Desktop Manager для Win7 отключен, однако можно найти рекомендацию установить его вручную :confused:

----------


## xmandm

все это еще ночью нашел... имхо бред))  с 260 дров нвиев идет в пакете с дравами просто не ставятся с ними же.... а при ручной установке пишит что ОС не поддерживает...
хз в чем прикол  но установить смог только перенеся сетап с системного диска и в режиме совместимости с хп ... 
Пойду осваивать утилитку))) посмотрим что она может)))
*Cheechako* мега спс

_Добавлено через 8 часов 42 минуты 31 секунду_
Блин не понос так золотуха) в новых версиях nview  походу убрали зум ((
*Cheechako* какой версии у тя утилита?

----------


## Cheechako

Вопрос интересный, ибо никогда не понимал систему нумерации от nVidia (внутренняя версия установленных файлов 6.14.10.6693, предлагаемых сейчас - 6.14.10.13550). В принципе, у меня что-то от 2006/7 годов (долго подбирал версию, чтобы и все три выхода одновременно работали, и панель управления с X-mouse'ом уживалась :().

----------


## xmandm

*Cheechako*
такие уже хрен найдешь)) ну или сложно... выложи плиз свою версию)

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 38 секунд_
((( блин погуглил... только под хп... ((

----------

